# The President doesn't trust you



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://townhall.com/columnists/Michelle ... ments=true

good read, folks this is the beginning of censorship in this country. how could anyone be so stupid as to vote for Obama? didn't you see this coming? or were the Bush haters just wanting any kind of "change"?

well, hang on to your a$$, this is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Czardom has its privileges. This week, President Obama's health care overlord, Nancy DeParle, launched a taxpayer-funded initiative to recruit an Internet Snitch Brigade that will combat "disinformation about health insurance reform." As the White House explained in a special online bulletin:
> 
> "These rumors often travel just below the surface via chain e-mails or through casual conversation. Since we can't keep track of all of them here at the White House, we're asking for your help. If you get an e-mail or see something on the web about health insurance reform that seems fishy, send it to [email protected]."


Misinformation my behind. Obama wants to know who is spreading the truth, so they can be intimidated. What's he going to do charge us with sedition for speaking against the king (himself of course)? I told people on here before Obama was elected that one day we would hope to hear the truth from radio broadcasts coming from Canada or Mexico. However, it looks like much of the rest of the world is ahead of us on the race to the bottom.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Or, this could simply be an attempt by the White House to curb blatant attempts to disseminate misinformation and false rumors.

I have commented in the past about the number of cut and paste posts that get posted on forums such as this one, and most of them are cut from chain emails. This tells me that conservatives are organized and using email and other means to spread their message. With that organization, there is always the potential for people to deliberately spread misinformation to derail Democrat initiatives.

Conservatives look at this story with paranoia. I look at it as an attempt to curb misinformation and try to provide people with accurate information.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bigdaddy....

did you see the website in the other thread?

Now I agree it might be a way for the white house to curb misinformation. But they way they should be doing is by townhall meetings (which they are), more presidental talks, congressmen telling voters, new papers, internet, tv, etc.

Not telling on your neighbor. Which this website is about.

The whole problem is that people don't have answers to the questions being asked.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> Or, this could simply be an attempt by the White House to curb blatant attempts to disseminate misinformation and false rumors.
> 
> I have commented in the past about the number of cut and paste posts that get posted on forums such as this one, and most of them are cut from chain emails. This tells me that conservatives are organized and using email and other means to spread their message. With that organization, there is always the potential for people to deliberately spread misinformation to derail Democrat initiatives.
> 
> Conservatives look at this story with paranoia. I look at it as an attempt to curb misinformation and try to provide people with accurate information.


*I look at it as an attempt to curb misinformation

 :lame:

Chavez has the same program! That's why they are good buds now. Stalin saw the benefit of putting down opposing views from Russian citizens.

If it was to curb "misinformation" they would be using it on themselves or the CBO.

*


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The story was not about telling on your neighbor. It was about notifying the White House of emails and websites that have questionable authenticity. Where did is say that people be turning in neighbors for spreading accurate, dissenting opinions? It didn't.

I read the story as an attempt to curb disinformation. It is asking people to notify the White House of "fishy" emails and websites. Why? Well, it is likely so that people can curb false rumors and provide counter-information that is accurate, much like sites like snopes or truthorfiction.

You also need to consider the source. Malkin is a right wing hack that is trying to sell a book trashing the Obama administration.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigDaddy said:


> Or, this could simply be an attempt by the White House to curb blatant attempts to disseminate misinformation and false rumors.
> 
> I have commented in the past about the number of cut and paste posts that get posted on forums such as this one, and most of them are cut from chain emails. This tells me that conservatives are organized and using email and other means to spread their message. With that organization, there is always the potential for people to deliberately spread misinformation to derail Democrat initiatives.
> 
> Conservatives look at this story with paranoia. I look at it as an attempt to curb misinformation and try to provide people with accurate information.


well, maybe if the "otherside" would openly admit the draconian measures being proposed in the bills, they wouldn't be under attack. *the truth is, they don't want you to know about healthcare rationing, access for the government to pull money directly from your bank account to cover medical care, forced consultation on end of life measures,* nope, the chicken $hit dems don't want to explain this...wonder why? 

and the truth is, illegal aliens will be admitted and the cost in years to come will bankrupt the country. if you think paying for illegals to get their care for free is OK, then you are part of the problem!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigDaddy said:


> The story was not about telling on your neighbor. It was about notifying the White House of emails and websites that have questionable authenticity. Where did is say that people be turning in neighbors for spreading accurate, dissenting opinions? It didn't.
> 
> I read the story as an attempt to curb disinformation. It is asking people to notify the White House of "fishy" emails and websites. Why? Well, it is likely so that people can curb false rumors and provide counter-information that is accurate, much like sites like snopes or ratification.
> 
> You also need to consider the source. Malkin is a right wing hack that is trying to sell a book trashing the Obama administration.


the truth is Obama wants to be the Internet police, the KGB of cyber space and totally control his message, without opposition! that my friend is the beginning of total government control and violation of your 1st Amendment rights.....don't you get it?? ahhh.....never mind. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not talking about this article. But on another thread they have a website that you "tell on your neighbor".

http://www.redstate.com/jeff_emanuel/20 ... -about-it/

Also look at some of the other reports about the townhall meetings. The organizers are trying to only let people in who agree with the plan. How is that getting info out to lessen the fear?

Like I have stated there are many questions not answered about this plan. But yet they want a bill on the floor come fall.

To let you know I have been emailing and writting letters to my congressmen and have not gotten one reply about the health care reform bill. I have been doing this for a month. Do you think that they would want to answer my questions and curb my fear. But yet no reply's. You know why they are not replying is because I know for a fact they don't have the answers. That is what the problem is.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

hunter9494:

If you and the other conservatives on this board would take the time that you spend worrying about Big Brother and hammering on the keys to bash the Obama administration, and use that time for more constructive things like helping a neighbor or volunteering, this country would be a better place.

I am geniunely concerned how negative the conservatives are on this board. Many of you have the audacity to call liberals negative and pessimists. That negative energy is not healthy. How about doing something instead of just complaining about a President that you don't support? How about some optimism and work to make this country better? How about trying to heal some of those wounds and divides created by Obama's predecessor?

If you and other conservatives would back away from the keyboard and walk the walk instead of talking the talk, you ever think that we could cut the government's role in public assistance programs?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am not talking about this article. But on another thread they have a website that you "tell on your neighbor".
> 
> http://www.redstate.com/jeff_emanuel/20 ... -about-it/
> 
> ...


like Arlen Specter (the senile old fool) he says they have to act fast and vote on bills...that is absolute bull$hit and he knows it. and he was shouted down for that stupid comment along with Sebiluis...these elected officials continue to insult their constituents and want to tell them what is in their best interest...they are so wrong and evil as Americans! :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, it is likely so that people can curb false rumors and provide counter-information that is accurate, much like sites like snopes or truthorfiction. [/quote]
Oh, I see, take the presidents word for it like you guys did Bush. 



> Conservatives look at this story with paranoia. I look at it as an attempt to curb misinformation and try to provide people with accurate information.


It's interesting that the Patriot Act is ok now, but when Bush was in Big Brother was listening to our phones.



> This tells me that conservatives are organized and using email and other means to spread their message. With that organization, there is always the potential for people to deliberately spread misinformation to derail Democrat initiatives.


Liberals have been doing that for years. Look at the attack on Palin. The media uses liberal talking points word for word from one network to another.



> If you and the other conservatives on this board would take the time that you spend worrying about Big Brother and hammering on the keys to bash the Obama administration, and use that time for more constructive things like helping a neighbor or volunteering, this country would be a better place.


This spring I sandbagged past midnight more than once. I also help my neighbors. I let them pick fruit, I pull them from the ditch, I drive them to town, etc. Wake up, liberals are not the only good people.



> I am geniunely concerned how negative the conservatives are on this board. Many of you have the audacity to call liberals negative and pessimists. That negative energy is not healthy.


You just thought of that now? Why didn't that thought cross your mind for the last eight years?



> How about some optimism and work to make this country better?


Because with the anti gun Obama and friends their isn't much to be optimistic about. With the animal rights people as a czar there is nothing to be optimistic about. Being over 60 and of no value to society of Obama has his way there is not much to be optimistic about. I could go on for a couple of pages, but if you open your eyes you will see for yourself.



> If you and other conservatives would back away from the keyboard and walk the walk instead of talking the talk, you ever think that we could cut the government's role in public assistance programs?


We do. Have you ever read the study they did on congress where they looked at their giving to the needy. Conservatives gave twice as much as liberals. Liberals talk, and that appears to be it. I seriously a lot of hidden hate in liberals, and I see a current administration that has no respect for America unless they can change it to the socialistic nation they want to run.

What is currently happening in this nation makes me look upon all liberals who support Obama with suspicion and concern. I trust none of them any further than I can throw them.

[/quote]


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

If you and the other conservatives on this board would take the time that you spend worrying about Big Brother and hammering on the keys to bash the Obama administration said:


> I volunteered for 20 years on my local Fire Department, 3 years on the local Planning and Zoning Department as chairman, on my local church board as council and a president for over 4 years and took time off work to search for a missing girl around Fargo. Yesterday I helped a retired neighbor with leaks in his roof and windows, just to name a few. What's on your resume?[/b]
> 
> *Please don't tell me Acorn!!!*
> 
> ...


[/b]


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> It's interesting that the Patriot Act is ok now, but when Bush was in Big Brother was listening to our phones.


Sorry, Plainsman but you are either talking in generalities again or spreading untruths. Where have I ever said that the Patriot Act is OK? I have been a staunch opponent to the Patriot Act since its inception and I continue to oppose it now. Please produce a statement in which I said that I now support the Patriot Act. Or, is this intended to be a general statement about "liberals"?



> What is currently happening in this nation makes me look upon all liberals who support Obama with suspicion and concern. I trust none of them any further than I can throw them.


To be frank, I don't think that you know what a "liberal" is. You and others have used the term in a demonizing fashion for so long that I think that you have forgotten what it means. You categorize folks with dissenting opinions as "liberals". I question whether you would know a liberal if he or she bumped into you on a sidewalk. Of course, you might see a person driving a VW bus wearing sandals and call them a "liberal", even though they may or may not be.

As an example, there is another thread on this forum dealing with coffee houses no longer allowing people to nurse a cup of coffee all day just to use a wireless internet signal. You categorized those people as "liberals". Funny how that works. You in your Plainsman wisdom somehow know the political leanings and social values of unknown people in a coffee shop.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

BigDaddy said:


> > It's interesting that the Patriot Act is ok now, but when Bush was in Big Brother was listening to our phones.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Plainsman but you are either talking in generalities again or spreading untruths. Where have I ever said that the Patriot Act is OK? I have been a staunch opponent to the Patriot Act since its inception and I continue to oppose it now? Please produce a statement in which I said that I now support the Patriot Act. Or, is this intended to be a general statement about "liberals"?
> ...


 bigdaddy, my pa taught me as a kid that if it looks like sh!t-feels like sh!t and smells like sh!t there is a "good" chance it is sh!t :wink:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> If you and other conservatives would back away from the keyboard and walk the walk instead of talking the talk, you ever think that we could cut the government's role in public assistance programs?


walk the walk?
that's called working hard and paying taxes.
that's what conservatives do. that's the base of our conservative thinking.
getting to keep what we have worked hard for. if it wasnt our money, do you think we'd care if politicians were wasting it? 
there is no optimism in having someone thousands of miles away telling me i have to give it to people that dont want to work. or to people snuck in here illegally and are not paying taxes, sending wealth back to mexico, and clogging our health care system with no payment.
if you really feel the "conservative movement" is filled with more pessimism than the liberal one, your hypocrisy runs deeper than the sh/t we are in now as a country.
uke:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> if you really feel the "conservative movement" is filled with more pessimism than the liberal one, your hypocrisy runs deeper than the sh/t we are in now as a country.


So, the "hope and change" theme from the last campaign was pessimism? I don't think so.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> > if you really feel the "conservative movement" is filled with more pessimism than the liberal one, your hypocrisy runs deeper than the sh/t we are in now as a country.
> 
> 
> So, the "hope and change" theme from the last campaign was pessimism? I don't think so.


I am curious really, what was it you were hoping for and what changes were you expecting? I too, would like to see some changes, maybe they are similar.

:beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> BigDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > > It's interesting that the Patriot Act is ok now, but when Bush was in Big Brother was listening to our phones.
> ...


some people have been smelling $hit for so long, they think it is perfume!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> that's called working hard and paying taxes


That is what the repubs want you to do. Work hard for them, pay your taxes, make them a bunch of money so they can find their loopholes.

Neither side is better than the other on this. The upper class runs the show, the repubs gave everything to the corporations and mega wealthy for too long and the dems now want to control everything for their elitists. They both rely on the middle class for votes while screwing us the entire time.

Obama has not lived up to any of the changes he promised. He always talked about the american dream and how he is proof that anyone can do anything in america. Not anymore, in fact for the last 10-12 years you can kiss it goodbye. We have been in a near socialist state for a while and no one wants to admit it. Under dems it is communism and under repubs we were controlled by corporations. Wall Street and the commodities markets have dictated the lives of all of us for a while now. It is just now coming to a head.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> So, the "hope and change" theme from the last campaign was pessimism? I don't think so.


how many times did i hear "we can't afford 4 more years of george bush"?
keep throwing out your BS. it would be boring in this forum without it.
hope and change were vote-getters. those words looked sooo appealing beside the nostalgic communist posters.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You in your Plainsman wisdom somehow know the political leanings and social values of unknown people in a coffee shop.


You just have to watch them. The liberals are the ones that spend $5 on a cup of latte to impress everyone, but don't leave a tip because they are to cheap.  Gosh, you know now that I think of it there are about ten old geezers I join maybe once a week for coffee. The above description fits perfectly the guy that always wants to start a political argument when the rest of us are talking fishing. He fits the above scenario perfectly. Maybe I'm on to something.  He's a rich old geezer too. He ownes maybe four to five million in properties in Jamestown, but likes others to buy his coffee for him. An old conservative farmer on Social Security will often spring for his coffee. True story, I swear. I'm headed down there in a couple of minutes for coffee with both of them. I'll perhaps be buying. 

You know these opinions didn't happen automatically. They were given to me by liberals. Like the extreme liberal woman who worked for me and brought a cup of Starbucks to work every morning. Funny thing is we don't have a Starbucks in Jamestown. Or the other extreme liberal woman that had a bottle of Pom with her veggie sandwich every day and looked down her nose at meat eaters, hunters and heterosexuals. Funny thing is I noticed her in her trunk one morning pouring her Pom bottle full of juice from and Old Orchard bottle.  I actually got along real well with both of them, but they thought they were superior because they were liberal. I don't have to guess about that, they would come right out and say it. Much like:


> use that time for more constructive things like helping a neighbor or volunteering, this country would be a better place.


 Were you not insinuating that I should be a better person like you? With that attitude your simply reinforcing the opinion I already had. It's evident that us conservatives doing such thing must come as a complete surprise to you. I'm sure you do those things Bigdaddy, because I am sure your a good person, but evidently you do think liberals are better. I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.



> Quote:
> It's interesting that the Patriot Act is ok now, but when Bush was in Big Brother was listening to our phones.
> 
> Sorry, Plainsman but you are either talking in generalities again or spreading untruths.


Well, I heard complaining about the Patriot Act from the media, from liberals they interviewed, and from people on this form. Since Obama kept it I have not heard a peep. Your the first.



> I have been a staunch opponent to the Patriot Act since its inception and I continue to oppose it now.


To bad you didn't speak up sooner and help form my opinion. It doesn't mean as much now.



> To be frank, I don't think that you know what a "liberal" is.


Sure I do. That's a person that cares about their constitutional rights, but couldn't care less about mine. 
That's a person who holds themselves up and tells me how kind they are, and thinks conservatives can't compare. However, when you look into their giving it is in fact less than 1/2 what conservatives give. They might even have the audacity to call me on it.  
Liberals are the ones that support every fringe group out there. They preach tolerance, while at the same time write zero tolerance policy for their local school. You know, legalize drugs, but suspend a girl for bringing a Midol to school. File felony charges against a boy for forgetting his shotgun in the trunk and driving to school, but pamper a murderer because his mother spanked him. 
I could write you pages, but I don't think you want to hear it. Oh, for sure there are many good liberals out there, and many that are well meaning, but just don't know what they are doing, but some do know what they are doing and together they are dragging this nation down economically and morally. I think Obama through his supporters will bring this nation to a new low.

In ending BigDaddy I include you in those good liberals. I believe beyond a shadow of a doubt that your a good person. I'm just disappointed you don't understand conservatives ---------- as well as I understand liberalism.


----------

